
August 2016 Lisp Game Jam Postmortem - nodivbyzero
http://stevelosh.com/blog/2016/08/lisp-jam-postmortem/
======
EuAndreh
Super high-quality article. Kudos for the author.

Since Common Lisp has a low-lever goto, it's not really required to use
something like SBCL for tail-call optimization. You can write a macro for it.
Check Doug Hoyte's version in Let Over Lambda:

[http://letoverlambda.com/index.cl/guest/chap5.html#sec_4](http://letoverlambda.com/index.cl/guest/chap5.html#sec_4)

------
zeveb
Very cool! I was hoping the author might have some thoughts about Clojure vs.
Lisp to share — what he preferred, what he missed, what he'd use in the
future.

~~~
junke
I am pleased this is not another Gorilla vs. Shark comparison. I like that the
article focuses on the thing being developed rather than the tool being used.

------
Ologn
> when trying to build things and learn programming languages you should
> either build something you know in a language you’re learning, or build
> something new in a language you already know, but not try to do both at the
> same time.

This makes a lot of sense. I learned this the hard way.

------
elliotec
How is this a postmortem? Everything seems to have gone well and
nobody/nothing died...

Edit: I was under the impression that postmortem was usually used to mean a
discussion of a failure of some sort. I was not aware of the project
management version.

~~~
alkonaut
Agree. Stop using postmortem for neutral retrospectives.

Postmortem ("after death") is a term used for diagnosing what went wrong, when
something went wrong.

It's the right term to use to report on a service outage on a website, for
example.

From Wikipedia project post mortem: "is a process, usually performed at the
conclusion of a project, to determine and analyze elements of the project that
were successful or unsuccessful. "

Why use "after death"? it's not like latin words don't have meaning...

~~~
Kronopath
"…usually performed at the conclusion of a project…"

Conclusion, not unsuccessful conclusion. It's not incorrect to use it for any
retrospective for a project that has concluded, regardless of whether it's
successful or not.

~~~
alkonaut
But did it die? Is it referring to "after the lifetime" of the project, rather
than during?

